# [Help Thread] I can't remember my memo.



## The Cubix (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi. I'm using the Old Pochman Method and I can solve the 2x2 blindfolded. Every time I try to solve the 3x3 blindfolded, I forget my memo. How can I remember all letters?


----------



## Clément B. (Feb 7, 2019)

You can to create full sentences with your letters pairs.

For example, if you have : FT DV IP GC EM

I have a cube For Trade, and I am DeVoted to get a new IP adress and a Graphic Card to play with thEM.


----------

